# من هم الخراف



## جاليلليو (3 أبريل 2010)

ورد في الكتاب المقدس ((ولي خراف اخرى ليست من هذا الحضير ...ينبغي ان آتي بتلك الخراف ...)) من هم المرموز لهم بالخراف في الجملة الاولى ومن هم الخراف الاخرى واين كانو يعشون بالضبط .


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (3 أبريل 2010)

*رد: اريد شرحا*

يقدم لنا الراعي الصالح في هذا السفر تأكيده عن المعرفة الفريدة المتبادلة بين الآب والابن، علامة وحدة الفكر والإرادة ووحدة العمل معًا (مع وحدة الجوهر الإلهي)، كمثال للمعرفة بينه وبيننا كخاصته المحبوبة لديه التي تجد أبديتها في قبول مشيئته وقوته والعمل به ومعه! يتحدث بعد ذلك عن الخراف الآخر التي من الأمم، بكونها خرافه التي يأتي بها إليه لتكون مع خراف بيت إسرائيل رعية واحدة لراعٍ واحد.


بقوله: ينبغي أن "آتِ بتلك" يؤكد السيد المسيح دوره الإيجابي في اقتناء الأمم شعبًا له، فهو الذي يقدم دمه ثمنًا لخلاصهم، وهو الذي يعمل بروحه فيهم ليجتذبهم، لكن ليس بغير إرادتهم. إنه يفتح قلوب مؤمنيه لمحبة كل البشرية المدعوة للتمتع برعاية السيد المسيح مخلص العالم. وفي نفس الوقت يحطم تشامخ اليهود الذين ظنوا أن المسيا قادم إليهم وحدهم، وإنهم قطيع الله الفريد، متطلعين إلى الأمم ككلابٍ بين القطيع.




بقوله "ينبغي" يؤكد السيد التزام الحب؛ حبه الإلهي يلزمه بتقديم ذاته ذبيحة لفداء قطيعه بسرورٍ.



إنه يأتي بالكل من جميع الأمم ليردهم إلى المرعى الحقيقي، الكنيسة المقدسة؛ يفتح لهم أبوابها السماوية ليدخلوا بعد تيه في البرية لزمانٍ هذا مقداره. إنه ينسبهم له، فهم قطيعه الذي خلقه ويهتم بخلاصه، ويقدم دمه الثمين ثمنا لخلاصهم، يردهم في كرامةٍ ومجدٍ



هذا القطيع أيًا كان مصدره، إذ هو قادم من أمم كثيرة، يسمع صوت الراعي الواحد فيؤمن به، إذ الإيمان بالاستماع، فينجذبون إليه ويتحدون معه كأعضاءٍ لجسدٍ واحدٍ لرأس واحد. وكما يقول الرسول: "جسد واحد، وروح واحد، كما دُعيتم أيضًا في رجاء دعوتكم الواحد، رب واحد، إيمان واحد، معمودية واحدة، إله وأب واحد للكل الذي على الكل وبالكل وفي كلكم" (أف ٤: ٤-٦). هكذا ترتبط وحدة القطيع أو الوحدة الكنسية بوحدة الراعي.


كأنه يقول: ما بالكم تتعجبون إن كان هؤلاء القوم سيتبعونني، وإن كان غنمي يسمع صوتي، لأنكم إذا رأيتم أغنام أخرى تتبعني وتسمع صوتي فستذهلون حينئذ ذهولاً عظيمًا.



"ينبغي أن آتي بتلك"، كلمة "ينبغي" هنا لا تعني "ضرورة"، بل هي إعلان عما سيحدث حقًا كأنه يقول: لماذا تتعجبون إن كان هؤلاء يتبعونني وإن كانت خرافي تسمع صوتي؟ فإنكم سترون آخرين أيضًا سيتبعونني ويسمعون صوتي، فتكون "دهشتهم أعظم". لا ترتبكون عندما تسمعونه يقول: "ليست من هذه الحظيرة"، فإن الاختلاف يخص الناموس وحد، كما يقول بولس: "لا الختان ينفع شيئًا، ولا الغرلة" (غلا ٥: ٦).


"ينبغي أن آت بتلك أيضًا" (١٦). لقد أظهر أن هؤلاء وأولِئك قد تشتتوا وامتزجوا، وكانوا بلا رعاة، لأنه لم يكن بعد قد جاء الراعي الصالح. عندئذ أعلن عن وحدتهم المقبلة إذ يصيروا رعية واحدة. وهو نفس الأمر الذي أعلنه بولس بقوله: "لكي يخلق الاثنين في نفسه إنسانًا واحدًا جديدًا" (أف ٢: ١٥).

​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (3 أبريل 2010)

*رد: اريد شرحا*

"أخبرني يا من تحبه نفسي أين ترعى؟ أين تربض عند الظهيرة؟ لماذا أكون كمقنَّعة عند قطعان أصحابك" (نش 7:1).


"أين ترعى أيها الراعي الصالح، يا من تحمل القطيع كله على كتفيك؟ لأنك إنما حملت خروفًا واحدًا على كتفيك ألا وهو طبيعتنا البشرية.

أرني المراعى الخضراء. 

عرفني مياه الراحة (مز 2:22).

قدني إلى العشب المشبع.

ادعني باسمي (يو 16:10) حتى اسمع صوتك، أنا خروفك، أعطني حياة أبدية. 
​


----------



## حمورابي (3 أبريل 2010)

*رد: اريد شرحا*

*تحية

ألأنجيلْ يُوحنا أصحاح 10 

 16وَلِي خِرَافٌ أُخَرُ لَيْسَتْ مِنْ هذِهِ الْحَظِيرَةِ، يَنْبَغِي أَنْ آتِيَ بِتِلْكَ أَيْضًا فَتَسْمَعُ صَوْتِي

كما تَفَضلْ الزمَيلْ بالشَرحّ 
الخَراف هو مَجاز لَفظي مـُستَخدمْ للبَشَرية بَما ان الْرَب هو الراعي . أذا نَحنُ الخِراف . 
الحَضَيره هي تِلك المَنطقة التي كانْ فيها مَن يَسمعْ كلام السَيدّ المَسيح 
ينبغي أن يأتي بتِلك لكي تَسمعْ صَوُتَهُ ولقد أرسلْ روُحهُ الى التَلاميذ لكي يَحصدوا ويأتوا بالناس لِكي يَسمعُوا صَوت المَسيح ب الكِتاب المُقدسّ *


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (3 أبريل 2010)

*رد: اريد شرحا*

1 مزمور لداود.الرب راعيّ فلا يعوزني شيء. 2 في مراع خضر يربضني.الى مياه الراحة يوردني. 3 يرد نفسي.يهديني الى سبل البر من اجل اسمه. 4 ايضا اذا سرت في وادي ظل الموت لا اخاف شرا لانك انت معي.عصاك وعكازك هما يعزيانني. 5 ترتب قدامي مائدة تجاه مضايقيّ.مسحت بالدهن راسي.كاسي ريا. 6 انما خير ورحمة يتبعانني كل ايام حياتي واسكن في بيت الرب الى مدى الايام​


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (3 أبريل 2010)

*رد: اريد شرحا*

كم انت ياربى رائعا 

اشكرك ياالهى يامن دعوتنى الى حظيرتك 
لكل كل المجد


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (3 أبريل 2010)

*رد: اريد شرحا*

*الخراف الاخري هو نحن الامم
و الخراف الاولي هي خراف بني اسرائيل
شعب بني اسرائيل*


----------



## جاليلليو (3 أبريل 2010)

*رد: اريد شرحا*

يا سيد حمورابيتفسيرك بان الخراف هي الامم الاخرى يتطلب اعادة النظر !!! فالمسيح لم يطلب هنا من التلاميذ hان يذهبوا الى بقية الخراف (البشر) وانما هو قال ينبغي ان آتي (اي هو شخصيا) بتلك الخراف .هذا من جهة ومن جهة ثانية تفسيرك يتناقض مع ما جاء في الكتاب المقدس (( لم ارسل إلا لخراف بني اسرائل الضالة )) فهنا حصر السيد المسيح مهمته بانه مرسل الى بني اسرائيل فقط ومن هنا لدي سؤال آخر : هل كل اسباط اليهود كانت في فلسطين ؟؟؟؟؟ارجوا ان اجد اجابة مقنعة وشكرا


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 أبريل 2010)

*رد: اريد شرحا*

جاليلليو
سؤال صغير قبل ان اجيبك ، هل انت مسيحي ؟؟
سبب السؤال انك تقول بخطأ إجابة الأخ حمورابي


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (4 أبريل 2010)

*رد: اريد شرحا*



جاليلليو قال:


> يا سيد حمورابيتفسيرك بان الخراف هي الامم الاخرى يتطلب اعادة النظر !!! فالمسيح لم يطلب هنا من التلاميذ hان يذهبوا الى بقية الخراف (البشر) وانما هو قال ينبغي ان آتي (اي هو شخصيا) بتلك الخراف .هذا من جهة ومن جهة ثانية تفسيرك يتناقض مع ما جاء في الكتاب المقدس (( لم ارسل إلا لخراف بني اسرائل الضالة )) فهنا حصر السيد المسيح مهمته بانه مرسل الى بني اسرائيل فقط ومن هنا لدي سؤال آخر : هل كل اسباط اليهود كانت في فلسطين ؟؟؟؟؟ارجوا ان اجد اجابة مقنعة وشكرا



هو حضرتك مشفتش التفسير ولا ايه ولا عديت عليه مرور الكرام


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (4 أبريل 2010)

*رد: اريد شرحا*

*


جاليلليو قال:



			يا سيد حمورابيتفسيرك بان الخراف هي الامم الاخرى يتطلب اعادة النظر !!! فالمسيح لم يطلب هنا من التلاميذ hان يذهبوا الى بقية الخراف (البشر) وانما هو قال ينبغي ان آتي (اي هو شخصيا) بتلك الخراف .هذا من جهة ومن جهة ثانية تفسيرك يتناقض مع ما جاء في الكتاب المقدس (( لم ارسل إلا لخراف بني اسرائل الضالة )) فهنا حصر السيد المسيح مهمته بانه مرسل الى بني اسرائيل فقط ومن هنا لدي سؤال آخر : هل كل اسباط اليهود كانت في فلسطين ؟؟؟؟؟ارجوا ان اجد اجابة مقنعة وشكرا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


شوف يا اخ جاليليو
جاء عن المسيح في الكتاب المقدس

((الي خاصته جاء و خاصته لم تعرفه))

المسيح بعث لخراف بني اسرائيل

و لما رفضوه

ذهب لجمع باقي شعبه من الامم و جميع الارض

يعني الموضوع اولوية لبني اسرائيل .. لأن الله اختار هذا الشعب

لكن لم يأتي فقط لهم
لأنه في حالة قبول بني اسرائيل للمسيح كفاديهم و مخلصهم
سيتحول الامر انهم هم المسؤولون عن نشر رسالة المسيح و جمع باقي الخراف
الوصية التي اوصاها المسيح للتلاميذ و قالهم اذهبوا و تلمذوا جميع الامم

لو كان اليهود قبلوه
كانوا حلوا محل تلاميذه

دا مجرد افتراض للسؤال اللي في بالك جاي​*


----------



## جاليلليو (4 أبريل 2010)

*رد: اريد شرحا*

يا سيد molka ليس من حقك ان تعرف ديانتي فسؤالي يطرحه اي شخص ولكي تستريح انا مسيحي ابا عن جد  ومطبق ومن اسرة ممسيحية كلها مطبقة باستثناء اختي الصغرى ....ارتحت الآن (( احبوا اعدائكم باركوا لاعنيكم ))


----------



## جاليلليو (4 أبريل 2010)

*رد: اريد شرحا*

انت قلت : ((لأنه في حالة قبول بني اسرائيل للمسيح كفاديهم و مخلصهم
سيتحول الامر انهم هم المسؤولون عن نشر رسالة المسيح و جمع باقي الخراف))
يا سيدي في هذه الحالة خطة الله كانت ستفشل لان قبول بني اسرائيل للمسيح يستلزم عدم قتله و بالتالي عدم نجاح خطة الفدا
فقولك : ((لو كان اليهود قبلوه كانوا حلوا محل تلاميذه)) غير صحيح لان الفدا يستلزم تكذيب اليهود له وحسب العهد القديم من يتقول على الله يموت على الصليب وهي ميتة ملعونة .
ثم انت لم تجبني على سؤالي هل كانت اسباط بني اسرائيل كلها في فلسطين ؟؟ لانه اذا كانت هناك اسباط اخرى بعيدة عن فلسطين سيصبح تعبير السيد المسيح واضح 
ارجوا ان تتقبلي نقدي ومناقشتي حتى نصل الى الحقيقة ونتحرر


----------



## جاليلليو (4 أبريل 2010)

*رد: اريد شرحا*

يا سيد molka هل كوني مسيحي او مسلم او بوذي سيغير شئ من اسئلتي طب اتفضل باي سؤال على اي منتدى اسلامي وشوف ان كان هناك فرق لديهم 
يا سد مولكا والله امرك عجيب فعلا من المفروض ان يكون منتدانا هذا منبر لكا من يريد معرفة الحق ولا يهمنا من اي خلفية هو ام تريد ان تطبق نظرية (( لا تسالوا عن اشياء ان تبدى لكم تسؤكم )) فنحن لا نتحرج من اي سؤال ومهما كانت نوايا صاحبه كما قال ابونا زكريا


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 أبريل 2010)

> يا سيد molka ليس من حقك ان تعرف ديانتي فسؤالي يطرحه اي شخص ولكي تستريح انا مسيحي ابا عن جد ومطبق ومن اسرة ممسيحية كلها مطبقة باستثناء اختي الصغرى ....ارتحت الآن (( احبوا اعدائكم باركوا لاعنيكم ))


 
خطأ اية علاقة سؤالي عن دينك بأعدائكم ؟؟
هو احنا بنجاوب بس المسيحيين ؟؟

كلامي عن دينك لأنك قلت كلام خاطئ جداً للأخ حمورابي 




جاليلليو قال:


> يا سيد حمورابيتفسيرك بان الخراف هي الامم الاخرى يتطلب اعادة النظر !!! فالمسيح لم يطلب هنا من التلاميذ hان يذهبوا الى بقية الخراف (البشر) وانما هو قال ينبغي ان آتي (اي هو شخصيا) بتلك الخراف .هذا من جهة ومن جهة ثانية تفسيرك يتناقض مع ما جاء في الكتاب المقدس (( لم ارسل إلا لخراف بني اسرائل الضالة )) فهنا حصر السيد المسيح مهمته بانه مرسل الى بني اسرائيل فقط ومن هنا لدي سؤال آخر : هل كل اسباط اليهود كانت في فلسطين ؟؟؟؟؟ارجوا ان اجد اجابة مقنعة وشكرا


 

للأسف كلامك خاطئ للغاية والعجيب انك ترد على الأخ حموارابي لتصحح له !

ركز معاياً


خدمة المسيح بالجسد كانت في اليهودية لأن هذه الخدمة كانت قبل ان يتم الخلاص اى فى الوقت الذي كان فيه العالم منقسم الى يهودي وأممي ولكن عندما مات وقام المسيح فالخدمة ذهبت الى كل العالم

ولي فى الأيات ما يفيدك 

فهل لك مشكلة الى الآن ؟



> يا سيد molka هل كوني مسيحي او مسلم او بوذي سيغير شئ من اسئلتي طب اتفضل باي سؤال على اي منتدى اسلامي وشوف ان كان هناك فرق لديهم


ركز معايا يا جاليليو
انا سألتك وبعد السؤال وضحت لك سبب السؤال 
فهل قرأت السبب ؟؟؟

عارف اية الفرق ؟؟
انك بتعدل على كلام الأخ حمورابي ودة يجعلني اسألك عن دينك لأن الكلام الذي قلته هو خاطئ تماما



> يا سيدي في هذه الحالة خطة الله كانت ستفشل لان قبول بني اسرائيل للمسيح يستلزم عدم قتله


يا سبحان المسيح

انت إما مسلم صرف إما مسيحى مش دارس !

هو بيقول لك على بعد موت المسيح وقيامته
تقوم انت تقوله ماكانش هايقتلوه ؟؟ ما هو خلاص اتقتل ومات وقام ، يبقى هايقتلوه تانى ؟



> *فقولك :* ((لو كان اليهود قبلوه كانوا حلوا محل تلاميذه)) *غير صحيح *لان الفدا يستلزم تكذيب اليهود له وحسب العهد القديم من يتقول على الله يموت على الصليب وهي ميتة ملعونة .


طيب خلاص 
انت مسلم وماتبقاش تعملها تاني

أولا : اية علاقة " وحسب العهد القديم من يتقول على الله يموت على الصليب وهي ميتة ملعونة " بالموضوع ؟؟؟

ثانياً : بنقووووووووووووووول بعد لما المسيح صعععععععععععد مش قبل كدةةةةةةةةةةةة



> ثم انت لم تجبني على سؤالي هل كانت اسباط بني اسرائيل كلها في فلسطين ؟؟


أكيد لأنك اساسا لم تسأله الا في هذة المرة فكيف سيجيبك عليه ؟؟؟
عيب لما تبقى مسلم وتتخفى وماتنساش ان دة الإسم التانى ليك 

للأجابة : ارجع للكتاب المقدس


----------



## جاليلليو (4 أبريل 2010)

*رد: اريد شرحا*

عجبا امرك مرة اخرى انت تطلب مني ان ارجع للكتاب المقدس !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
دا انا الكتاب المقدس نفسه وصدقني لو قلت لك قرات كل مواضيعك ولم اجك مرة واحدة تتكلم بمنطق واضح كل مواضيعك غير عقلية ومتخشش الدماغ بصراحة والسؤال الي متعرفش تجاوب عليه يحذف فورا ولا دا مش اسلوبك وان كنا ناسي افكرك ؟
molka حبيبي مرة اخرى اقلك انا مسيحي ومطبق وفاهم المسيحية اكثر منك الف مرة لان مسيحيتي مبنية على المنطق و العقل وليست على التقليد مثلك لهذا انا لدي العديد من التساؤلات حولها بكل اسف وصراحة .
كما اقلك لا يهمني رايك في اكنت مسلما ام مسيحيا لان يسوع يعلم ما في قلبي ولست انت !!!!!!!


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 أبريل 2010)

*رد: اريد شرحا*



> عجبا امرك مرة اخرى انت تطلب مني ان ارجع للكتاب المقدس  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


لا بل ان تراجع الكتاب المقدس !



> دا انا الكتاب المقدس نفسه وصدقني لو قلت لك قرات كل مواضيعك ولم اجك مرة  واحدة تتكلم بمنطق واضح كل مواضيعك غير عقلية ومتخشش الدماغ بصراحة والسؤال  الي متعرفش تجاوب عليه يحذف فورا ولا دا مش اسلوبك وان كنا ناسي افكرك ؟



هههههههه
انت الكتاب المقدس ؟ هههههه بس يا شاطر بس

قرأت كل مواضيعي ؟؟؟ وكلها ماتخشش الدماغ ؟ وكلها غير عقلية ؟؟
يبقى المشكلة فيك انت !!

صباح الصباح
مشكلتكوا انكم بتتعرفوا بسرعة



> molka حبيبي مرة اخرى اقلك انا مسيحي ومطبق وفاهم المسيحية اكثر منك الف  مرة لان مسيحيتي مبنية على المنطق و العقل وليست على التقليد مثلك لهذا انا  لدي العديد من التساؤلات حولها بكل اسف وصراحة .


انت مسلم لا غش فيك

وفعلا انت فاهم جدا والدليل الموضوع دة !

مسيحيتك مبنية على العقل ومش مبنية على التقليد اذا انت نصرانى مسلم
* فشكرا لله انكم كنتم عبيدا للخطية و لكنكم اطعتم من القلب صورة التعليم التي تسلمتموها 
(رو  6 :  17)
**التعليم التي تسلمتموها
**التعليم التي تسلمتموها
**التعليم التي تسلمتموها
**التعليم التي تسلمتموها*

* ثم نوصيكم ايها الاخوة باسم ربنا يسوع المسيح ان تتجنبوا كل اخ يسلك بلا  ترتيب و ليس حسب التعليم الذي اخذه منا 
(2تس  3 :   6)*
*ام خدمة ففي الخدمة ام المعلم ففي التعليم 
(رو  12 :  7)

للزناة لمضاجعي الذكور لسارقي الناس للكذابين للحانثين و ان كان شيء اخر  يقاوم التعليم الصحيح 
(1تي  1 :  10)

ان فكرت الاخوة بهذا تكون خادما صالحا ليسوع المسيح متربيا بكلام الايمان و  التعليم الحسن الذي تتبعته 
(1تي  4 :  6)
لاحظ نفسك و التعليم و داوم على ذلك لانك اذا  فعلت هذا تخلص نفسك و الذين يسمعونك ايضا (1تي  4 :  16)*
*ان كان احد يعلم تعليما اخر و لا يوافق كلمات ربنا  يسوع المسيح الصحيحة و التعليم الذي هو حسب  التقوى فقد تصلف و هو لا يفهم  شيئا بل هو متعلل بمباحثات و مماحكات الكلام  التي منها يحصل الحسد و الخصام  و الافتراء و الظنون الردية.(1تي  6 :   3،4)
لانه سيكون وقت لا يحتملون فيه التعليم الصحيح بل   حسب شهواتهم الخاصة يجمعون لهم معلمين مستحكة مسامعهم (2تي  4 :  3)
ملازما للكلمة الصادقة التي بحسب التعليم لكي   يكون قادرا ان يعظ بالتعليم الصحيح و يوبخ   المناقضين (تي  1 :  9)
و اما انت فتكلم بما يليق بالتعليم الصحيح (تي  2   :  1)
ان كان احد ياتيكم و لا يجيء بهذا التعليم فلا   تقبلوه في البيت و لا تقولوا له سلام (2يو  1 :  10)
و لكنني اقول لكم و للباقين في ثياتيرا كل الذين ليس لهم هذا التعليم و الذين لم يعرفوا اعماق الشيطان كما يقولون   اني لا القي عليكم ثقلا اخر (رؤ  2 :  24)*​ 


> molka حبيبي مرة اخرى اقلك انا مسيحي ومطبق وفاهم المسيحية اكثر منك الف  مرة لان مسيحيتي مبنية على المنطق و العقل وليست على التقليد مثلك لهذا انا  لدي العديد من التساؤلات حولها بكل اسف وصراحة .


ايها الاحباء لا تصدقوا كل روح بل امتحنوا الارواح هل هي من الله لان انبياء كذبة كثيرين قد خرجوا الى العالم 
(1يو  4 :  1)

سلام يا مسلم


​


----------



## حمورابي (4 أبريل 2010)

*رد: اريد شرحا*

*تحية
طبعاً لقد شَرح ألأحبة المَوضوع بِكـُلْ وُضُح ولكن سَوف أُعلق على هذهِ المـُداخلة . *



> يا سيد حمورابيتفسيرك بان الخراف هي الامم الاخرى يتطلب اعادة النظر !!! فالمسيح لم يطلب هنا من التلاميذ hان يذهبوا الى بقية الخراف (البشر) وانما هو قال ينبغي ان آتي (اي هو شخصيا) بتلك الخراف .هذا من جهة ومن جهة ثانية تفسيرك يتناقض مع ما جاء في الكتاب المقدس (( لم ارسل إلا لخراف بني اسرائل الضالة )) فهنا حصر السيد المسيح مهمته بانه مرسل الى بني اسرائيل فقط ومن هنا لدي سؤال آخر : هل كل اسباط اليهود كانت في فلسطين ؟؟؟؟؟ارجوا ان اجد اجابة مقنعة وشكرا




*لَقَدّ ذّكَرتُ أن مـُصطلح الخِراف هَو مَجازي أُستِخدم في الكِتاب المُقدس وبما أن الربُ راعي ف الشُعوب هُم الخِراف 

اما عَن مَسألة أعادة النَظر الم تَقرأ ما جاء في بشارة متي أصحاح 25 

 32وَيَجْتَمِعُ أَمَامَهُ جَمِيعُ الشُّعُوبِ، فَيُمَيِّزُ بَعْضَهُمْ مِنْ بَعْضٍ كَمَا يُمَيِّزُ الرَّاعِي الْخِرَافَ مِنَ الْجِدَاءِ، 33فَيُقِيمُ الْخِرَافَ عَنْ يَمِينِهِ وَالْجِدَاءَ عَنِ الْيَسَارِ. *


*كيف لمَ يطلُب المَسيح من التَلاميذّ ان يَذهبوا الى الخِراف ألأُخرى . ! 
وان لم يَكن هُنا . ! وأن لم يَكن هو الذي يجذُب اليه الناس فمن هم الخـُدام أو الصَيادين ْ . 

ألأنجيل كما دَونهُ متى أصحاح 28 

18فَتَقَدَّمَ يَسُوعُ وَكَلَّمَهُمْ قَائِلاً:«دُفِعَ إِلَيَّ كُلُّ سُلْطَانٍ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَعَلَى الأَرْضِ، 19فَاذْهَبُوا وَتَلْمِذُوا جَمِيعَ الأُمَمِ وَعَمِّدُوهُمْ بِاسْمِ الآب وَالابْنِ وَالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. 20وَعَلِّمُوهُمْ أَنْ يَحْفَظُوا جَمِيعَ مَا أَوْصَيْتُكُمْ بِهِ. وَهَا أَنَا مَعَكُمْ كُلَّ الأَيَّامِ إِلَى انْقِضَاءِ الدَّهْر


مزمور 127

1إِنْ لَمْ يَبْنِ الرَّبُّ الْبَيْتَ، فَبَاطِلاً يَتْعَبُ الْبَنَّاؤُونَ. إِنْ لَمْ يَحْفَظِ الرَّبُّ الْمَدِينَةَ، فَبَاطِلاً يَسْهَرُ الْحَارِسُ. 

أذا كان رسالة العِبرانيين أصحاح 3 

4لأَنَّ كُلَّ بَيْتٍ يَبْنِيهِ إِنْسَانٌ مَا، وَلكِنَّ بَانِيَ الْكُلِّ هُوَ اللهُ.

وان كان هو شخصياً قال 

ألأنجيل كما دونهُ يوحنا أصحاح 17 

وَلَسْتُ أَسْأَلُ مِنْ أَجْلِ هؤُلاَءِ فَقَطْ، بَلْ أَيْضًا مِنْ أَجْلِ الَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِي بِكَلاَمِهِمْ، 21لِيَكُونَ الْجَمِيعُ وَاحِدًا، كَمَا أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ أَيُّهَا الآبُ فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيكَ، لِيَكُونُوا هُمْ أَيْضًا وَاحِدًا فِينَا، لِيُؤْمِنَ الْعَالَمُ أَنَّكَ أَرْسَلْتَنِي. 22وَأَنَا قَدْ أَعْطَيْتُهُمُ الْمَجْدَ الَّذِي أَعْطَيْتَنِي، لِيَكُونُوا وَاحِدًا كَمَا أَنَّنَا نَحْنُ وَاحِدٌ. 23أَنَا فِيهِمْ وَأَنْتَ فِيَّ لِيَكُونُوا مُكَمَّلِينَ إِلَى وَاحِدٍ، وَلِيَعْلَمَ الْعَالَمُ أَنَّكَ أَرْسَلْتَنِي، وَأَحْبَبْتَهُمْ كَمَا أَحْبَبْتَنِي

والذي أنزل عليهم 

أعمال الرسل أصحاح 2 

1وَلَمَّا حَضَرَ يَوْمُ الْخَمْسِينَ كَانَ الْجَمِيعُ مَعًا بِنَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ، 2وَصَارَ بَغْتَةً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ صَوْتٌ كَمَا مِنْ هُبُوبِ رِيحٍ عَاصِفَةٍ وَمَلأَ كُلَّ الْبَيْتِ حَيْثُ كَانُوا جَالِسِينَ، 3وَظَهَرَتْ لَهُمْ أَلْسِنَةٌ مُنْقَسِمَةٌ كَأَنَّهَا مِنْ نَارٍ وَاسْتَقَرَّتْ عَلَى كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمْ. 4وَامْتَلأَ الْجَمِيعُ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ، وَابْتَدَأُوا يَتَكَلَّمُونَ بِأَلْسِنَةٍ أُخْرَى كَمَا أَعْطَاهُمُ الرُّوحُ أَنْ يَنْطِقُوا.

رسالة كورنثوس الثانية أصحاح 6 

 فَإِنَّكُمْ أَنْتُمْ هَيْكَلُ اللهِ الْحَيِّ، كَمَا قَالَ اللهُ:«إِنِّي سَأَسْكُنُ فِيهِمْ وَأَسِيرُ بَيْنَهُمْ، وَأَكُونُ لَهُمْ إِلهًا، وَهُمْ يَكُونُونَ لِي شَعْبًا. 17لِذلِكَ اخْرُجُوا مِنْ وَسْطِهِمْ وَاعْتَزِلُوا، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ. وَلاَ تَمَسُّوا نَجِسًا فَأَقْبَلَكُمْ، 18وَأَكُونَ لَكُمْ أَبًا، وَأَنْتُمْ تَكُونُونَ لِي بَنِينَ وَبَنَاتٍ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ، الْقَادِرُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ

ألأنجيل كما دونهُ متى أصحاح 10 

 20لأَنْ لَسْتُمْ أَنْتُمُ الْمُتَكَلِّمِينَ بَلْ رُوحُ أَبِيكُمُ الَّذِي يَتَكَلَّمُ فِيكُمْ.

اما مسألة لم أرسل الا لخراف بيت أسراءِيل الضالة . 
في بداية الكرازة كانت البشارة لليهود لكي يؤمنوا ولكن أن رفضوا حينما سوف يتم الكرازة لكل ألأمم ولكن ألأولوية كانت أولاً لليهود الذين كانوا يعرفون الكتاب المقدس  . 

ألأنجيل كما دونهُ متى أصحاح 8 

11وَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كَثِيرِينَ سَيَأْتُونَ مِنَ الْمَشَارِقِ وَالْمَغَارِب وَيَتَّكِئُونَ مَعَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ فِي مَلَكُوتِ السَّمَاوَاتِ، 12وَأَمَّا بَنُو الْمَلَكُوتِ فَيُطْرَحُونَ إِلَى الظُّلْمَةِ الْخَارِجِيَّةِ. هُنَاكَ يَكُونُ الْبُكَاءُ وَصَرِيرُ الأَسْنَانِ*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (4 أبريل 2010)

*رد: اريد شرحا*

*



			يا سيدي في هذه الحالة خطة الله كانت ستفشل لان قبول بني اسرائيل للمسيح يستلزم عدم قتله و بالتالي عدم نجاح خطة الفدا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


مظبوط .. بس دا محصلش




			فقولك : ((لو كان اليهود قبلوه كانوا حلوا محل تلاميذه)) غير صحيح لان الفدا يستلزم تكذيب اليهود له وحسب العهد القديم من يتقول على الله يموت على الصليب وهي ميتة ملعونة .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


مظبوط  .. بس برده دا محصلش

بس كل اللي انا قلته مجرد افتراضات بالسير في طريق آخر غير الذي حدث
​*


----------



## جاليلليو (7 أبريل 2010)

*رد: اريد شرحا*

اكرر سؤالي: اين كانت باقي اسباط اليهود ؟ كم كان عددهم ؟ وكم كان عدد الاسباط الموجودة في فلسطين ؟ ارجوا الاجابة


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 أبريل 2010)

*رد: اريد شرحا*



جاليلليو قال:


> اكرر سؤالي: اين كانت باقي اسباط اليهود ؟ كم كان عددهم ؟ وكم كان عدد الاسباط الموجودة في فلسطين ؟ ارجوا الاجابة



أنت داخل تلعب ؟


----------



## جاليلليو (8 أبريل 2010)

*رد: اريد شرحا*

يا سيد molka يا صاحب مبدأ لا تسألوا عن اشياء ان تبدا لكم تسؤكم لك احد الخيارات :
1 - اما ان تجيب على الاسئلة بكل صدق و امانة
2 - اما ان تترك للاخوة الافاضل فرصة الاجابة عليها وخصوصا الاخ الكريم حامورابي 
3 - اما ان تبتعد عن اسئلتي و اسئلة الاخوة امثالي التي تتسم بالمنطقية و الموضوعية والاخوة الاعضاء حكم بيننا خصوصا ابونا المشرف .
لنصل الى الحق فربي و ربك اننا لا نريد الا الحق والحق فقط الخلاص و الخلاص فقط وليس لنا اي هدف غير ذلك.


----------



## geegoo (8 أبريل 2010)

*رد: اريد شرحا*

*أقترح علي الادارة طلب اعتذار علني من صاحب الموضوع عن كذبه بخصوص هويته الدينية قبل اكمال أي حوار معه ....*
*و ان اصر فليكن هناك أي اجراء عقابي تراه الادارة مناسبا ....*
*اما الاستمرار في هذا الهزل فهو اهانة بدون داعي لمشاعر و عقول المتابعين ...*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 أبريل 2010)

*رد: اريد شرحا*



> يا سيد molka يا صاحب مبدأ لا تسألوا عن اشياء ان تبدا لكم تسؤكم لك احد  الخيارات :


ليه بتشتمني ؟؟



> 1 - اما ان تجيب على الاسئلة بكل صدق و امانة



أجبنا على سؤالك وانتهينا ...



> 3 - اما ان تبتعد عن اسئلتي و اسئلة الاخوة امثالي التي تتسم بالمنطقية و  الموضوعية والاخوة الاعضاء حكم بيننا خصوصا ابونا المشرف .


بص حبيبي ... بلاش تخليني احطك في محاوره معي بالمنطق .. نصيحة بلاش 
وانا هابدأ اسأل اى سؤال منطقي وهانشوف مين فينا يقدر يكمل


انت مسلم صرف لماذا تقول انك مسيحي ؟؟


----------



## حمورابي (8 أبريل 2010)

*رد: اريد شرحا*

*تحية
الزَميلْ جاليللوا *



> اين كانت باقي اسباط اليهود



*السَبط هَُو العَشيرة . . وهذه العَشائر كانت مَوجودة في كـُلْ مكان . . مَن أورشليمْ والى يونان . 
وكــُلْ مكان كان زَرع السَبط مَوجود فيها . 
أينما سُبي الشَعبْ كانوا مَوجودينْ هُنالك . وأينما ذَهبوا كاَنوا هنالك أيضاً . *



> كم كان عددهم



*12 *



> وكم كان عدد الاسباط الموجودة في فلسطين



*ألأسباط التي كانتْ مَوجودة في أورشليم في زَمن الَسيد المسيح والتي ذُكر منها مَن تَولد زرعهُ . 


ألأنجيل كما دَونهُ مار متى 19 

28فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ:«الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّكُمْ أَنْتُمُ الَّذِينَ تَبِعْتُمُونِي، فِي التَّجْدِيدِ، مَتَى جَلَسَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّ مَجْدِهِ، تَجْلِسُونَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضًا عَلَى اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ كُرْسِيًّا تَدِينُونَ أَسْبَاطَ إِسْرَائِيلَ الاثْنَيْ عَشَرَ.

وأختيار التَلاميذّ كان على عَدد أسباط أسراءِيلْ  . 

نَفس السَفرّ  . أصحاح 10 

1ثُمَّ دَعَا تَلاَمِيذَهُ الاثْنَيْ عَشَرَ 

وألأصحاح 11 

1وَلَمَّا أَكْمَلَ يَسُوعُ أَمْرَهُ لِتَلاَمِيذِهِ الاثْنَيْ عَشَرَ

أعمال الرسل أصحاح 26 

 6وَالآنَ أَنَا وَاقِفٌ أُحَاكَمُ عَلَى رَجَاءِ الْوَعْدِ الَّذِي صَارَ مِنَ اللهِ لآبَائِنَا، 7الَّذِي أَسْبَاطُنَا الاثْنَا عَشَرَ يَرْجُونَ نَوَالَهُ، عَابِدِينَ بِالْجَهْدِ لَيْلاً وَنَهَارًا. فَمِنْ أَجْلِ هذَا الرَّجَاءِ أَنَا أُحَاكَمُ مِنَ الْيَهُودِ أَيُّهَا الْمَلِكُ أَغْرِيبَاسُ. 8لِمَاذَا يُعَدُّ عِنْدَكُمْ أَمْرًا لاَ يُصَدَّقُ إِنْ أَقَامَ اللهُ أَمْوَاتًا

 رسالة العِبرانيين . أصحاح 7 

 14فَإِنَّهُ وَاضِحٌ أَنَّ رَبَّنَا قَدْ طَلَعَ مِنْ سِبْطِ يَهُوذَا

رسالة فلبي ألأصحاح 3 

يَصف نَفسهُ الرسول أنه . 

5مِنْ جِهَةِ الْخِتَانِ مَخْتُونٌ فِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّامِنِ، مِنْ جِنْسِ إِسْرَائِيلَ، مِنْ سِبْطِ بِنْيَامِينَ
ألأنجيل كما دَونهُ لوقا أصحاح 1 



5كَانَ فِي أَيَّامِ هِيرُودُسَ مَلِكِ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ كَاهِنٌ اسْمُهُ زَكَرِيَّا مِنْ فِرْقَةِ أَبِيَّا، وَامْرَأَتُهُ مِنْ بَنَاتِ هارُونَ وَاسْمُهَا أَلِيصَابَاتُ.


نَفس السَفرّ أصحاح 2 

36وَكَانَتْ نَبِيَّةٌ، حَنَّةُ بِنْتُ فَنُوئِيلَ مِنْ سِبْطِ أَشِيرَ*


----------



## Twin (8 أبريل 2010)

*رد: اريد شرحا*

*أري أن هناك خروج وتطاول علي بعضنا البعض*
*وأري أنحراف كبير في الحوار*
*وأري نقاط أختلاف كثيره ..... مع أن الموضوع منتهي ومجاب ولكن أري الجدال سيد الموقف*​ 
*ومن أجل المحبه أعيد *​ 
*يا أخي جاليليو*​*السؤال مجاب ومنتهي وعلي الأقل من وجهة نظري*
*ولا أري منك سوي جدال وتكابر ويكفيني أنك الكتاب المقدس نفسه وعلي درايه بالمسيحية أكثر من اعضاء المنتدي ككل و مسيحي ومبني علي المنطق دون التقاليد وما تسلمناه .......فهنيئاً لك*​ 
*ولذلك أرجو منك توضيح ماذا تريد وكفاك جدال*​


----------



## Twin (10 أبريل 2010)

*رد: اريد شرحا*

*تم فتح موضوعك أخ حاليليو*
*منتظر ردك ....................... وأتمني أنتظار ردي *
*وأرجو منك التوضيح ................. المشرف*


----------



## My Rock (11 أبريل 2010)

يُنقل الى  الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية


----------



## Twin (12 أبريل 2010)

*رد: اريد شرحا*



twin قال:


> *منتظر ردك ....................... وأتمني أنتظار ردي *
> *وأرجو منك التوضيح ................. المشرف*


*منتظر ردك*​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (15 أبريل 2010)

فينك يا جاليليو
استاذ توين مستنيك .. 
وانا كمان عايزك هنا.


----------



## جاليلليو (16 أبريل 2010)

انا آسف لكل من فهم كلامي خطأ 
وللتوضيح انا لم اطعن في اي آخ ولا في نصوص الكتاب المقدس ولم اناقش اي شبهة
كل ما اردته حقيقة تاريخية لا علاقة لها بالايمان ولا بالدين 
ارجو من الاخوة التفهم و عدم الحكم على الاخرين لمجرد الشبهة 
كرر اسفي للاخوة الافاضل انا لم اقصد الطعن او التجريح او اثارة الشبهات فموضوعي حول حقيقة تاريخية وفقط
وبالنسبة للاخو الذين قالو اننا اجبنا بكل صراحة لم يجيبوا على الاسئلة بوضوح باستثناء الاخ حورابي الذي اكن له كل الاحترام و التقدير ومع ذلك لم يوضح الكثير 
كان من الاول يقلي عدد الاسباط كذا ..........في اورشليم كان كذا ...............و في المنطقة الفلانية كان كذا ...........  وللمزيد من التوضيح طالع الكتاب الفلاني صفحة كذا ....................وانتهى الامر
على العموم سيدي المشرف ارجوا ان تكبر بالك من كل المشاركات فلو ان السيد المسيح ضاق بشعبه لدمرهم من اول ما كذبوه 
فما دمت اكثرنا علما فخذنا على ادي عقلنا و غض الطرف على من تشك فيهم لعى ربنا يهديهم على يديك


----------



## Twin (16 أبريل 2010)

جاليلليو قال:


> على العموم سيدي المشرف ارجوا ان تكبر بالك من كل المشاركات فلو ان السيد المسيح ضاق بشعبه لدمرهم من اول ما كذبوه
> فما دمت اكثرنا علما فخذنا على ادي عقلنا و غض الطرف على من تشك فيهم لعى ربنا يهديهم على يديك


*أهذا* *ردك *
​


----------



## حمورابي (16 أبريل 2010)

*تحية
عزيزي جاليلليو
*



> كان من الاول يقلي عدد الاسباط كذا ..........في اورشليم كان كذا ...............و في المنطقة الفلانية كان كذا ........... وللمزيد من التوضيح طالع الكتاب الفلاني صفحة كذا ....................وانتهى الامر



*لقدّ وضعتُ لحضرتك عدد ألأسباط 
والذينُ ذُكروا نَسلُهم في أورشليمْ . ومَن أي سَبط كانوا 
انا لا أقدرّ أن أضع لحضرتك مَعلومات من أستنتاجي و أجتِهادي لقدّ نثرتُ امام حضرتك 
ما هُو موجودّ في الكِتاب المُقدس . 
واما عَن المَزيد مِن التَوضيح طالعْ على ألأنجيل . *


----------



## جاليلليو (17 أبريل 2010)

عزيزي حمورابي:
 الف شكر وتقير واحترام على مجهوداتك ولك مني الف سلام وربنا يرعاك 
وبخصوص الانجيل فهو ليس بكتاب تاريخ لهذا لم اجد فيه ذكر لبقية الاسباط سوى اشارة (( ولي خراف ليست من هذا الحضير ))
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## !ابن الملك! (17 أبريل 2010)

بص يا جاليليو .. انا مبحبش الجدال العقيم

انت فى اول مداخلة .. كنت بتسأل ما هو المقصود من الرمز ..
ودلوقتى بتفرض رأيك الخاطئ جدا علينا من غير نصوص من الكتاب المقدس تدعمك .

فهل هذا لف ودوران ام تدليس ؟؟؟

عايز تعرف ما المقصود بالرمز ( وتتعلم من الاساتذة )  ولا دا مكنش هدفك من البداية ؟؟


----------



## !ابن الملك! (23 مايو 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=131679​


----------

